
Maude programming language - ignaciocaa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maude_system
======
nyankosensei
For those interested in exploring this interesting language, you can find a
good tutorial here:

[http://maude.cs.uiuc.edu/primer/maude-
primer.pdf](http://maude.cs.uiuc.edu/primer/maude-primer.pdf)

You can also download a copy of the definitive “All About Maude” reference
book written by the developers:

[http://maude.cs.illinois.edu/w/images/0/0d/Maude-
book.pdf](http://maude.cs.illinois.edu/w/images/0/0d/Maude-book.pdf)

